# Vendors required for a freshwater/saltwater event.



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Hello all, 
I am looking for vendors for an event on April 17th. Event is both freshwater and saltwater. Freshwater auction/coral expo. Location is AJAX Community Centre
75 Centennial Road
Ajax, Ontario. Looking to start accepting vendors. New PDF is not yet ready but I do have last years still.

This is an annual event that has been happening for 46 years and this will be the 47th. Trying to make it bigger and better. 

Contact me for more info.

Frank


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Kaotic Aquatics is in. Would not miss the local event thats for sure.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Yay something in the east end!! Following


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Still tables available. Great times to be had.


----------



## Eskins (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello darkangel would you be able to message me a list of vendors currently attending

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Are you a vendor Eskins? I do not have a full list yet.


----------

